# Fox 32 Float Fit RL Ölmengen?



## TheZombs (29. Juni 2014)

Grüsst Euch liebe Gemeinde!

Bin gerade dabei einen übernommen Nerve XC neu aufzubauen sowie zu warten.

Nachdem ihr mir schon wunderbar beim Buchsenproblem der Fox Float RP2, und dem ausgeschlagenem Tretlager geholfen habt, hier nun die nächste Baustelle:

Die Wartung der Fox 32 Float Fit RL mit 140mm Federweg!

Ich habd mich bereits durch etliche Threads gewühlt und die Tabelle auf Ridefox studiert...

Leute ich bin völlig wirre von allem!

Aus der Liste lese ich meine auch nicht gerade heraus da natürlich kein Modelljahr auf der Gabel prangert...

Irritiert bin ich ebenso davon, das laut der Tabelle meine Variante??? nur zwei verschiedene Fluids erhält, davei ist es doch ein Fit System welches drei Kammern hat....

Bitte sagt mir jetzt einfach nur wieviel Und welches Öl in welche Kammern kommt sonst werde ich noch komplett wirr bei den hunderten von Antworten in den Threads ;-)

Danke euch im Vorraus

Gruss


----------



## Hips (30. Juni 2014)

Es gibt doch nur eine Gabel in der Ölmengentabelle welche Float, 140mm und Fit Kartusche hat - das ist Position 32) unter http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/oil_volumes.htm

Du benötigst 60ml (30ml je lower leg) Fox Green Oil - oder mischt dir ein passendes 10WT - sowie 5ml Float Fluid für die Luftkammer der Gabel. Die FIT Kartusche würde ich nicht öffnen, solange wie der Dämpfer funktioniert - entsprechend brauchst du kein Red Oil. Dust Wiper sowie Schaumstoffringe natürlich ersetzen und die Crush Washer nicht wieder verwenden. Die internen Dichtungen von Luftkammer und Dämpfer überleben in der Regel eine lange Zeit - hier würde ich ein hochwertiges Lithiumfreies Fett insbesondere für die Dichtung der Luftkammer verwenden.

Ausführliche Videos gibt es hier:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNuyI_KE21dn0WHlFR_F1Tg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (30. Juni 2014)

wie geschrieben:

- rechts und links unten jeweils 30ml grünes fox oil einfüllen
- luftkammer oben braucht 5ml blaues
- dust whiper kit bestellen und teile ersetzen
- finger weg von der kartusche, nur für profis oder toxo, da wäre theoretisch rotes zu tauschen


----------



## TheZombs (30. Juni 2014)

Hips schrieb:


> Es gibt doch nur eine Gabel in der Ölmengentabelle welche Float, 140mm und Fit Kartusche hat - das ist Position 32) unter http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/oil_volumes.htm




Danke wieder einmal für Eure Hilfe!

Irgendwie bin ich auf diese Tabelle gekommen unter der ich nicht schlau wurde!
http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/09/Ger/Content/oil_volumes.htm

Hips, Deine ist da deutlich informativer 


Nun weis ich Bescheid und melde mich beim nächsten Wehwechen - Besten DANK!!!


----------



## TheZombs (30. Juni 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> finger weg von der kartusche, nur für profis oder toxo, da wäre theoretisch rotes zu tauschen




Ich habe hier ein Video in dem der versierte Mechaniker? deutlich erklärt das es immens wichtig sei gerade auch das Öl aus der Kartusche zu lassen. Bei Minute 7:29 etwa gehts los…
Es geht dabei um die Gesamtölmenge die dann beim erneuten Befüllen zuviel wird und somit einen hydraulischen Durchschlagschutz ergibt, der die Nutzung des vollen Federwegs verhindert.


Was ist davon zu halten?


----------



## Hips (30. Juni 2014)

Das ist ja auch eine O/B (Open-Bath), was heißt, dass das Öl durch die Kartusche im offenen Ölbad gepumpt und entsprechend gedämpft wird. Nicht ablassen des Öl aus der Kartusche beudeutet zu viel Öl im Ölbad und dass wiederum impliziert einen hydraulischen Durchschlagschutz bei Kompression der Gabel - entsprechend kann der Federweg nicht komplett genutzt werden.

Soviel zur Theorie - aber du hast ja eine FIT (Fox Isolated Technology), was bedeutet, dass die Kartusche selbst ein geschlossenes System ist und das zusätzliche Öl auf der Dämpferseite lediglich der äußeren Schmierung der Kartusche sowie der Schaumstoffringe dient.

Wenn du mit obigen Videos arbeiten willst, dann halte dich für die Luftfederseite (in ähnlicher Form) an die Arbeitsschritte des Float Videos und für die FIT-Dämpferseite (in ähnlicher Form) an die Arbeitsschritte des Talas Videos.


----------



## TheZombs (30. Juni 2014)

Super vielen Dank!


Ich habe heute beim inspizieren der Gabel eine grauenvolle Entdeckung gemacht!!!!

Die Feder wurde derart heruntergewirtschaftet, und scheinbar nie geölt nach den Fahrten, so dass die Lackierung durch die trockenen Tauchbeine und Whiper weggeschliffen ist!!!

Hier die Bilder:

Rechtes Aussenbein


 

Linkes Innenbein



 


Herrje!!! Ich fühlte mit dem Fingernagel nach ob schon Furchen eingeschliffen waren, und tatsächlich spürte ich an den "Streifen" die gut zu erkennen sind einen kleinen Wiederstand. Man fühlts minimal am Nagel…

Habe ich nun ein Problem oder meint ihr durch eine Komplettwartung und neues Whiperkit wirds gehen?


----------



## Hips (30. Juni 2014)

Da haben sich deine Standrohre wohl ein Tattoo von den Gleitflächen der Tauchrohre machen lassen - "schön" zu sehen an dem Muster. Ist wahrscheinlich zu lange zu trocken oder mit zu viel Schmutz gelaufen. Schwer zu sagen, was man damit noch machen soll - ich würde sie einfach fahren bis sie kaputt geht.


----------



## TheZombs (30. Juni 2014)

Wie kann man einen Nerve nur so zerfahren - Buchsen ausgeschlagen, Kurbel ausgeschlagen, Avid Elixir R Hebel Zerplatzt, Bremssättel von irgendeiner Säure angefressen…Und weshalb ich hier wahrscheinlich noch so einige Male einen Thread eröffne... Da gings einem wohl zu gut


----------



## filiale (30. Juni 2014)

Da lohnt eine Revision kaum noch. Ich würde die Dust Whiper ausbauen, reinigen und neu ölen. Ebenfalls den normalen Service machen (ohne die Schaumstoffringe durch neue zu ersetzen, also nur das Öl). Gabel solange fahren bis sie auseinander fällt. Mehr kann man da nicht machen.

Eine Gabel muß fast nicht geölt werden, nur nach jeder Fahrt den Staub abwischen und das Rad ab und an auf den Kopf stellen damit das Öl wieder nach oben fließt um die Schaumstoffringe zu tränken. Das reicht in der Regel aus.

Du hast da nen ganz schönen "Schrotthaufen" gekauft. Hoffe Du hast nen guten Preis erzielt, sonst wäre es ärgerlich. Um beim nächsten Bikekauf weißte worauf Du achten mußt, bist ja jetzt unfreiwillig Spezialist geworden.


----------



## TheZombs (30. Juni 2014)

Nun, ich möchte erst mal nicht in eine neue, mehrere hundert Euro teure Gabe investieren bloss weil etwas Lack ab ist…Daher ist es für mich ganz klar das ich den absolut vollen Service mache um sie so gut es geht, und bestmöglich zu erhalten - Neues Whiperkit! Neues Öl, mindestens ein-zweimal im Jahr.

Da hast Du absolut Recht mit dem Schrotthaufen. Allerdings bekam ich den für nen Appel und ein Ei, keine 250Euro und ich bin sehr froh darüber, das ich durch diesen Anlass, und so erfahrene Leute wie Euch, zu fundiertem Know-How komme, und am Ende einen komplettgewarteten, neu aufgebauten Nerve habe 

Danke nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheZombs (30. Juni 2014)

Ah, anbei noch etwas:

Habe Vorbau, Spacer und die ersten drei Ringe des Acros Lagers gelöst (mehr ist nicht mehr zu entfernen) aber die Gabel lässt sich nicht herausziehen....
Habt ihr eine Idee??


----------



## filiale (30. Juni 2014)

Die Aheadkappe ist aber schon ab , oder ?


----------



## TheZombs (1. Juli 2014)

Aheadkappe? Ich habe bisher alles gelöst was nicht ohne irgendwelche groben Hebelmassnahmen zu lösen wäre


----------



## filiale (1. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich schon die Abschürfungen am Steuerkopf sehe kann ich mir denken wie der Vorgänger damit umgegangen ist...
Mit dem Schonhammer/Gummihammer oben vorsichtig auf den Schaft, aber eigentlich sollte es so rausflutschen.


----------



## TheZombs (1. Juli 2014)

Du meinst direkt oben auf die Spitze? Zur Vorsicht lege ich noch ein Holz dazwischen!

(Erstaunlich auch die massiven Einkerbungen der Leitungen unten am Vorbau, da muss fast schon gespachtelt werden) 
Wie gesagt, der wird schön restauriert und ich freue mich auf den Lernfaktor dabei ;-)


----------



## TheZombs (1. Juli 2014)

So, etwas gehämmert, aber die lässt sich beim besten Willen nicht bewegen 8-/

Wie sieht es mit dem schwarzen Ring aus der auf dem Bild noch sehr eng am Rohr anliegt, kann der noch dafür verantwortlich sein??
Versuchte den vorsichtig anzuhebeln, aber schnell war klar das ich den zerstückeln werde sollte ich noch fester herumziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scholzi (5. Juli 2014)

TheZombs schrieb:


> So, etwas gehämmert, aber die lässt sich beim besten Willen nicht bewegen 8-/
> 
> Wie sieht es mit dem schwarzen Ring aus der auf dem Bild noch sehr eng am Rohr anliegt, kann der noch dafür verantwortlich sein??
> Versuchte den vorsichtig anzuhebeln, aber schnell war klar das ich den zerstückeln werde sollte ich noch fester herumziehen...


Hallo,
die Gabel sitzt mit dem Schaftrohr bedingt durch Schmutz u. Wasser (Kontaktkorrosion) sehr fest im Innenring des unteren Lagers. Stütze den Lenkkopf ab und schlage mittels Hartholz u. min. 800 Gr. schwerem Stahlhammer *zentrisch* auf das Lenkrohr, dann kommt die Gabel schon raus. Rostlöser kann helfen.
Zu den Tauchrohren: Das Oberflächen-Coating der Tauchrohre wurde mangels Schmierung angegriffen. Hol dir im Baumarkt "Finishpads" ist ein grobes Flies ähnlich Akkopads oder wie der Topfreiniger heißt. Benetze das Pad mit Öl und finish die Kratzer bis sie nicht mehr "hochstehen". Gut reinigen u. Service wie beschrieben u. die Gabel wird länger halten als man glaubt. Habe vor 6 Monaten ähnlichen Fall wie beschrieben umgesetzt, Gabel läuft bis dato i.o. Auch die Dichtlippen der Staubmanschetten sind noch dicht.


----------



## TheZombs (5. Juli 2014)

Danke Scholzi!


Mitlerweile habe ich einen Schonhammer gekauft und mit etwas WD40 nachgeholfen.
Ich habe den letzten Grund gefunden weshalb die Gabel nicht herauskam:



 

Dieser Ring, der dabei wie am Rand sichtbar, beschädigt wurde, war die letzte Zentrierung des Steuerkopfs vor dem Steuerlager!
Es ist dabei etwas vom Rand abgeplatzt
Diesen Ring habe ich bereits auch vorher schon bemerkt, aber wie oben auch schon erwähnt, konnte er sich nicht heraushebeln lassen ohne das der äussere Abschlussrand nicht beschädigt würde.

Das ganze war so festsitzend das die obere Abdeckung des Lagers ebenso mitkam. Die konnte ich aber auch wieder auf dem Lager arretieren und sie sitzt fest. Gehe von keinem Schaden aus.

Ich frage mich jetzt wie ich diesen letzten Fixring nach der Wartung und bei der Montage wieder auf den Lagerkopf setzen soll…Da er wirklich derart schwer herauszuholen war (ich erinnere das ich wirklich seeeehr fest auf den Steuerkopf klopfen musste) wird er auch noch schwieriger hineinzusetzen sein.
Ich denke da sofort an spitzere Kunststoff- oder Plastikteile die ich aufsetzten, und dann so mit dem Schonhammer klopfend als Hilfe dafür verwenden könnte/sollte?

Habt Ihr Rat?


Danke für den Tipp mit dem Finishing - Das hört sich aber fast danach an das ich noch mehr vom Oberflächencoating mitnehme??


----------



## filiale (5. Juli 2014)

Ich würde mal über ein komplett neues Steuerkopflager nachdenken. Kostet nicht so viel Geld und Du weißt das alles ok ist.


----------



## TheZombs (5. Juli 2014)

Das läuft alles noch prima glatt, alle Ringe (ausser besagter sind intakt) Lager laufen rund -  und bereits jetzt habe ich schon sehr sehr viel Geld investiert, ein Neurad möchte ich in der Summe nicht mit der Wartung bezahlt haben 

Wie gehts jetzt in der oben beschriebenen Situation weiter?


----------



## Scholzi (5. Juli 2014)

TheZombs schrieb:


> Danke Scholzi!
> 
> 
> Mitlerweile habe ich einen Schonhammer gekauft und mit etwas WD40 nachgeholfen.
> ...


Hallo,
die hochstehenden Spitzen (Minigrat) müssen weg, sonst beschädigst du in kürzester Zeit die Dichtlippe der Manschette u. Öl tritt aus. Dieses "Surface-Coating" (entspricht dem der aktuellen FOX-Performance Serie) u. ist mehr ein Korrosionsschutz fürs ALU als eine "Härteschicht". Siehst ja was die Sintermetall-Buchsen damit gemacht haben. Das Kashima Coating der FOX-Factory Serie ist da schon deutlich hochwertiger u. härter. Zum Lager: Mal ehrlich, willst du bei deiner Aktion an ca. 30.- sparen? Die Lager laufen vielleicht noch leicht, aber haben erfahrungsgemäß nur noch max. 25% der Fettmenge mit der sie nach Produktion befüllt wurden. Die stirnseitigen Dichtscheiben schützen die Lager nur vor Festschmutz aber nicht vor Wasser.


----------



## TheZombs (5. Juli 2014)

Danke für Deine Erläuterungen zum Coating!


Die andere Sache mit dem kompletten Vorbau: Auch hier klingt es einfach nur vernünftig was Du sagst, aber es ist doch auch ein Gewindewerkzeug nötig…Ich sah so eines mal in einem Tutorial wo ein Enduro (Rocky Mountain) zusammengebaut wurde. Allein an der Verarbeitung sehe ich schon das das mal mindestens 60-70 Euro kostet oder?

Ich denke gründlich darüber nach…

Ist bekannt welches Lager ich benötige? Links wären echt hilfreich (Auch zu einem Gewindetool welches gebraucht wird).

Danke und Gruss


----------



## Scholzi (6. Juli 2014)

TheZombs schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Erläuterungen zum Coating!
> 
> 
> Die andere Sache mit dem kompletten Vorbau: Auch hier klingt es einfach nur vernünftig was Du sagst, aber es ist doch auch ein Gewindewerkzeug nötig…Ich sah so eines mal in einem Tutorial wo ein Enduro (Rocky Mountain) zusammengebaut wurde. Allein an der Verarbeitung sehe ich schon das das mal mindestens 60-70 Euro kostet oder?
> ...


Du brauchst dieses Steuerkopflager http://www.gigabike.de/shopart/170011451/Steuersaetze/ACROS-AI-03-CNC-Steuersatz.html
Wofür brauchst du ein "Gewindetool"?


----------



## TheZombs (6. Juli 2014)

Danke für den Link - Und sorry, ich meinte das Einpresswerkzeug.
Habe auf der Acros Seite gelesen das es wichtig ist genau auszumessen damit der passende Steuersatz zugeordnet werden kann. Bist Du sicher das es diese Variante im Link ist?


----------



## filiale (6. Juli 2014)

das einpresswerkzeug kannste dir notfalls fuern fuenfer leihen.oder lässt es vom dealer machen.brauchst es ja danach nie wieder.


----------



## TheZombs (6. Juli 2014)

Und wo leiht man sich eins? Radladen?

Nach wie vor müsste ich wissen ob der verlinkte Steuersatz auch der richtige ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (6. Juli 2014)

bau mal deinen aus und messe nach. ja im radladen sofern der freundlich auch freundlich gestimmt ist.


----------



## Scholzi (6. Juli 2014)

TheZombs schrieb:


> Danke für den Link - Und sorry, ich meinte das Einpresswerkzeug.
> Habe auf der Acros Seite gelesen das es wichtig ist genau auszumessen damit der passende Steuersatz zugeordnet werden kann. Bist Du sicher das es diese Variante im Link ist?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 303807


Ja, habe diesen Lagersatz an meinem EX-26" Canyon Nerve SL-2011 ersetzt u. ihn damals als "OEM-Ersatzteil" bei Canyon bezogen. Da kostet er allerdings 49,90. Du kannst dieses Einpresswerzeug nutzen, mit entsprechend passendem Rundstahl oder Rohr und Hammer geht es auch wenn man das benötigte Geschick/Erfahrung im Umgang mit Wälzlagermontagen hat. Tip: Lege das Lager vor Montage 15 min. ins Tiefkühlfach,  dann fällt es fast von selbst in den sauberen Rahmensitz. Trockenwischen u. Außenring leicht einfetten nicht vergessen.


----------



## TheZombs (6. Juli 2014)

Prima, besten Dank!


----------



## TheZombs (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo noch einmal - Der Service der Gabel ist auf einem guten Weg, es fehlen nur noch die Dust Whiper und es kann losgehen mit dem Zusammenbau!


Mir ist gestern die Fixierung der Bremsleitung am Casting gebrochen:






Wo kann ich dieses Teil bestellen?


Danke und Gruss


----------



## Scholzi (10. Juli 2014)

TheZombs schrieb:


> Hallo noch einmal - Der Service der Gabel ist auf einem guten Weg, es fehlen nur noch die Dust Whiper und es kann losgehen mit dem Zusammenbau!
> 
> 
> Mir ist gestern die Fixierung der Bremsleitung am Casting gebrochen:
> ...


Meines Wissens bei Bike Components


----------



## TheZombs (10. Juli 2014)

Jawoll - Fox Racing Shox Leitungsführung nennt sich das also ;-)


----------



## filiale (10. Juli 2014)

Ein Kabelbinder reicht in der Regel auch aus.


----------



## TheZombs (21. Juli 2014)

Fertig! Danke für Eure Unterstützung


----------

